# needing help training



## ellsiexx (Apr 3, 2016)

:green pied:Hey guys, me and my partner have recently bought two male budgies that haven't been tamed. They are just over 8 months and they do not like being in contact with us. When we first got them ( just over 3 weeks go ) and we tried the general speaking to them every morning and just over the first 2 weeks placing our hand in their slowly with millet spray to help them get use to us but it hasn't worked. We also tried letting them fly around our room, they came back and when in their cage after about 10 minutes flying but didn't let us handle them once. We have never owned budgies before but we have always wanted a few. Any suggestions please reply:blue throat:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings welcome to the forum.I'm sorry you're having some problems with taming your budgies.unfortunately I don't have proper advice to give,but sometimes it takes a little longer when you have 2 or more.they're probably busy just the 2 bonding with each other.but I'm sure in time you'll have some success on them bonding with you.I use the millet seed trick and gentle talking,but each is different.they're some wonderful helpful tips from our stickies on training techniques.that really work over a period of time.and I'm sure our wonderful friends here will have some great advice for you.I wish you good luck and keep us posted.sorry I couldn't be much help here.since I'm having little success with my gracie.blessings always :green pied:


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

A couple of thoughts:

When using millet spray to hand feed, many young birds have never had millet spray before and will not recognise it as the awesome treat it is. If you're haven't hung some in the cage yet, I would do that first. The good thing is that even if you don't actually see them eat it, you'll know when they have. Once that's happened, you are ready to use it as a reward.

Then we come to the equation of hand feeding. In order for a bird to accept food from your hand, the reward must be worth taking the risk of interacting with you. So the food has to be super rewarding (better than what is on offer in their dish) and the bird has to be motivated to eat it. So time your sessions when your birds are hungry - this is easiest done first thing in the morning before they've been to the seed dish.

There's another step you can do with the hand outside the cage - hang the millet in the cage and once they start eating, touch it with your hand. Get them used to the idea of eating in the presence of your hand. Once they ignore your hand, then offer the millet through the bars of the cage from your hand. Then you can tweak little things, like making sure they have to take a few steps towards you in order to reach the millet. It's all about reinforcing that you bring good things, and if they come and spend time with you it will be a positive, rewarding experience.


----------



## Hani (Mar 15, 2016)

I had the same problem too, But however i tamed my budgie easily because he was young baby 3 or 5 months old, i dont remember but here is my own techniques ive used to tame my budgie, It will take more time to tame a budgie if he/she is older

~ Once when you're budgies are in the cage, place your hand/finger slowly nearby the budgie(not too much near) in and outside the cage every 15 or 20 min daily and try talking or singing with them so that they dont get scared.. [Never make a single movement once you put ur finger or hands inside the cage..even if the budgie got scared and starts panic around the cage just dont make a movement and hold still.. this will help your budgie's to get used to with ur hands]

~ Try Putting Budgie Food/Seeds/Millets on your hand palm so that they can hop up and eat their food on top of ur palm, This only works if your budgie is starting to get hungry, once if they're hungry try to take out their food from their cage and put them on ur hands.. and move a little bit closer towards the budgie making him jump on ur palm and eat the food (Make sure you dont do sudden movements with your fingers when budgie is on top of ur palm.. otherwise this will make your budgie get scared immediately so do it carefully and slowly) This will help your budgie to get more used to with your hands.

~ Once if they are slowly getting used to with your hands, u can now go for the finger, When you are budgie is inside the cage, Very slowly move your index finger towards her/his feet and touch his/her feet to see if he is used to with ur finger or not.. and if not then try doing this method daily.. If yes now you can move your index finger slowly upto his chest/breast and this will make him come up on your index finger/fingers .. do this method daily and he'll get used to ur fingers alot, i.e Make him go up on your finger for a minute and then place him back..again do this repeatedly and im sure he will have the courage to come and sit on your finger..

~ Another thing i want to mention is that..its better you put your budgies in separate cages to make this practice easier, i dont know if this works with 2 budgies inside a cage because most likely my relatives once had 2 or 3 budgies in one cage and they started to fight for food and you know for example how you'll feel when a stranger you dont know inside your house comes and grabs your food from your fridge..same anger feelings right? xD not only food but if they the budgies know each other then its no problem.

This is my methods ive used before to get budgies on your hands.. I hope my english is understandable and goodluck with taming !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've received excellent advice from Wiki.
She is wonderful at training budgies and you can take a look at some of her other tips in the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great resources and advice from the previous posters :thumbsup:

I hope that the techniques described can help you to begin a long and trusting relationship with your budgies!

If you have any questions after reading through anything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We'd love to see pictures of your little boys when you get the chance  hoto: 

Hope to see you around and we're so glad you've joined our community! :wave:


----------

